# Massey Ferguson 6150 shifting.



## frankmartens8 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hi, I'm currently looking at a 6150 in a private deal. owner tells me he is not sure how to shift tractor from high to low range or how to select gears at all. I definitely do not want to buy if there are problems. This series is newer then anything I'm used to. Also no operators manual available. Does anyone have a manual for this series they are willing to share ?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Ewwwww... do some home work before you buy it, for sure. No manuals and problems sounds like trouble unless you are real handy with these things.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Www.Johns manuals
.com has a MF 6150 pdf service manual download for $7.99

I did a quick Internet search under "Massey Ferguson 6150 service manual" and got 4-5 resources. Might also do a search for operators msnual. I'm sure you can find what you need.

Man that's a beast of a tractor. I can't imagine anyone buying a tractor that size and not knowing how to shift gears. Caution is definitely in order here.


----------

